

Hands-Off: Microsoft Surface Tablet Review - Bud
http://marketingland.com/hands-off-microsoft-surface-tablet-review-15146

======
uvTwitch
It's fairly clear to me, from the rushed event, to the complete lack of specs
and the hands-off demo approach, that Surface is very much a Beta product at
this stage. It's disappointing, but I can understand why Michaelsoft would
want to keep hush about any sort of specs - because they likely haven't been
finalized at all yet, and the device probably still crashes a fair bit.

~~~
thoughtsimple
No problem with Microsoft keeping the device hands off. The problem is with a
tech site regurgitating a press release while claiming first hand knowledge of
the product that they haven't used.

